# Hi, new from california



## Soaky (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'd like to say that I have a new cat and I'm very excited. My mom was the one that bought her in. It's very not like my mom to bring stray furry animals in the house. My mom got this cat from her workplace while I was in Texas with my aunts and uncles.

They had it for 2 weeks and waited for me to get back so that I can name it. I decided to name her Junie. I don't know what kind of cat she is, but I like her conceited, playful attitude.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome - she's beautiful.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome to Catforum. So your mom wouldn't normally bring stray furries home?... that must mean that Junie is a very special cat to have found her way into your mom's affections  

seashell


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome, congrats and hugs to mom! What a beauty she is! :heart


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very beautiful kitty. Welcome to the forum. We love pictures. Wed love to see more of Junie. Cute name.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Junie is a cutie!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome Soaky! Junie is beautiful! Everyone here at the forum is so nice. You'll like it here


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)




----------

